# Opera in pop, round 2 - Love Letters.



## Donald Sauter (Apr 29, 2017)

The instrumental theme song to the 1945 movie "Love Letters" was composed by Victor Young. It was nominated for the Academy Award for Best Song for 1945. A vocal version by Dick Haymes was released that year.






There's a wonderful little bit at the end. If anyone's ever noticed, the web appears to be silent on the matter.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Donald Sauter said:


> The instrumental theme song to the 1945 movie "Love Letters" was composed by Victor Young. It was nominated for the Academy Award for Best Song for 1945. A vocal version by Dick Haymes was released that year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Letter Scene, Eugene Onegin.


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

Donald Sauter said:


> The instrumental theme song to the 1945 movie "Love Letters" was composed by Victor Young. It was nominated for the Academy Award for Best Song for 1945. A vocal version by Dick Haymes was released that year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch, Donald!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Fabulous, fabulous! I never would have picked it up till you mentioned it but there it is, right in your face! GREAT!

How about _Taps_ for starting _Das Rheingold_?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Let hope O.P have seen this .


----------

